# Retired MWD



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Filled out an application with Mission K9 for a retired MWD. Hoping that i'm approved, fingers crossed.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That's awesome. Good luck! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay! Good Luck!!!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> That's awesome. Good luck! Please keep us posted.


Will do.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

marksteven said:


> Filled out an application with Mission K9 for a retired MWD. Hoping that i'm approved, fingers crossed.


Give me a heads up if you need any help. Thanks for adopting!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

David Winners said:


> Give me a heads up if you need any help. Thanks for adopting!


Thanks David, Have you adopted from them? I'm Ex Army, handler and want to give a 4 legged veteran a nice retirement life and Ramsey a new playmate.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

marksteven said:


> Thanks David, Have you adopted from them? I'm Ex Army, handler and want to give a 4 legged veteran a nice retirement life and Ramsey a new playmate.


No. I'm not affiliated with them. Didn't know you were a handler. I was just offering advice on getting your MWD settled and dealing with any issues you may have. I was a handler and trainer in the Army and for VLK, and I have my retired MWD.

ETA:I got my dog through the 341st at disposition time. Picked her up from Bragg.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

David Winners said:


> No. I'm not affiliated with them. Didn't know you were a handler. I was just offering advice on getting your MWD settled and dealing with any issues you may have. I was a handler and trainer in the Army and for VLK, and I have my retired MWD.
> 
> ETA:I got my dog through the 341st at disposition time. Picked her up from Bragg.


Thanks David, yes my time was 84-92, now i just spoil my dogs Rotten lol


----------

